# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اختيار الرجل..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*من تبي العافية..تأخذ**سيهاتي * 






*من تبي الجود والكرم**..**تأخذ**قديحي*** 




*من تبي النفخة...تأخذ**تاروتي** * 




*من تبي الرزانة...تأخذ**صفواني * 




*من تبي الجبن...تأخذ**قلعاوي* 



*من تبي الصبر ...تأخذ**بحاريي  * 




*من تبي قلة العقل...تأخذ**حلاوي  * 




*من تبي التكنولوجيا...تأخذ**خويلدي * 




*من تبي الجاذبية...تأخذ**سنابسي * 




*من تبي الجرفله...تأخذ**محدودي * 





*من تبي البساطة...تأخذ**توبيي * 




*من تبي الدلال...تأخذ**قطيفيي * 





*من تبي الجمال ... تأخد حمامي* 




*من تبي السحر...تأخذ**ملاحي * 




*من تبي ثقل الدم..تاخذ**ربيعي * 




*من تبي الكسل...تاخذ**جارودي** * 




*من تبي* *النكد**...تأخذ**جشاوي  * 





*من تبي* *الرجولة والعشق* *تأخذ* *لاجامي** * 




*من تبي الجكر ----- تأخذ**حساوي * 




*من تبي الفلوس....تاخذ**مجيدي * 












__,_._,___

----------

@Abu Ali@ (10-29-2011), 

الفراش الفاطمي (07-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من تبي الجاذبية...تأخذ**سنابسي  

*اشوى اخذت هذا 
ههه*
*

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يعطيك العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــافية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هههههههههههه عدل 

 ااهم شي بس الموضوع ما يسبب لنا حساسيات  اتمنى الكل يأخده بروح فكاههـ فقط لا غير 

موفقهـ انونه وعقبال ماا اشوفك عند خيرة الرجال 
مودتي..
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الحمد لله ما صادنا الراااش ههههههه 
يا الله أخوات ايصير نعكسه على البنات بعد ؟؟؟ لو لا لالالالالالالا
دعائي لكم بالتوفييييق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلم كل من انار وزار صفحتي 

يخليكم ربي الحبابكم  
*

----------


## بريق ثلجة

*من تبي الجود والكرم..تأخذقديحي* 
*وي وفديته قلبي هو وعمري ربي يخليه لي *

----------


## التوبي

*من تبي البساطة...تأخد توبيي 

مثل ما قال الممثل عبد الحسين عبدالرضا

أقول .. أنا عايش على قدّي 

عندي بيت و عندي موتر صغيير

كل الشكر للأخت على هذا الموضوع الجميل*

----------


## أموله

قلبيً على اهل سيهإت وام الحمإم 

=)) <3

سلمتيً خالهِ لاعدم ~

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح نآإآيسس ..

تسسلمين ..]*

----------


## اوراق مبعثره

*طيب واللي تاخذ عوامي
هههههههههه
طرح رائع 
موفقه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بريق ثلجه

التوبي

اموله

ليلاس

اوراق مبعثره... ههههههه تحمل...>> تمزح ترا 


يسلمو على المرور العطر 

يخليكم ربي الحبابكم*

----------


## hassan1411

*من تبي الجود والكرم..تأخذ قديحي





احم احم  



اكيد القديح اهل الجود و الكرم 








يسلمووووووو يالغلا على الطرح الرائع و المميز





تحياتي :  hassan*

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حطيتو حط في المناطق خخخخخخخخخخخ
بس زين طلعنا صبورين هع هع

----------


## @Abu Ali@

احم احم  

نحن أهل الجود والكرمـ  ^_^ 

الموضوع كاشخ 

باقي موضوع أختيار المرأة لنا حق الأختيار ننتظر الأختيارات

موفقين 

أخوكمـــ أبوali

----------

